# 11+1 early but fun to guess - update - ITS A . . . . . .



## Tanikins

So i know its really to early to tell. But hey its fun to play the guessing game

Big pic 

https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160112_175036_zpsaetdxwhc.jpg

Close up
https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160112_175637_zpswnjr3loz.jpg


Having a rescan at 13+1 so will update then.


----------



## lau86

Looking :pink: but as you say it's early


----------



## 6lilpigs

The hormone which makes the change in the nub doesnt start to do its thing til the 12th week making all nubs look girly at this stage, but looking forward to your 13 week shots!! Do you know what to be looking out for in your next scan? if not let me know and I'll point you in the right direction to a quick heads up lol:)


----------



## Tanikins

I was just gonna look at the nub position with the spine. But any advice would be great


----------



## 6lilpigs

At 13 weeks its a perfect time for seeing the full nub, I know alot of people are just looking for the angle of the main white line and can look past the obviuos 'stacking' above which shows for a boy! I'll add a link to a nub lesson but you made need to register to the site to see it:)
https://genderdreaming.com/forum/ul...rn-what-look-lesson-boy-girl-nubs-inside.html


----------



## Boo44

Prior to my own experience I would have said girl - BUT genuinely all nubs change after 11 weeks, mine had a long forked flat nub at 11+6 and he's been confirmed a boy. Your 13 week pics will be much more accurate!


----------



## Becyboo__x

:pink:


----------



## Tanikins

Update 12+5
https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160126_172447_zpsj3mnrwfr_edit_1453829544800_zpshqaewrnn.jpg
https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160126_172502_zpssocvjnge_edit_1453829582451_zpsumrarmhh.jpg


----------



## Jerseygirl7

I'm thinking girl.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thanks for updating!! I think you have leg roaming around the nub area but I would have a hesitant boy guess off of pic 2:) Did you manage to follow the link above on nub guessing? What do you think you saw during your scan!!


----------



## Tanikins

Honestly we didnt see a lot. The tech got the neck measurements and then we left. Scan wasnt great.

So far ice had 90% girl guesses. Got a private scan in just under 4 weeks so will find out then :cloud9:


----------



## winterbabies3

I'm gonna say the same as 6lilpigs got some leg in the way but leaning boy


----------



## lau86

Still thinking :pink:


----------



## dinky

Girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think girl :pink:


----------



## Scarlett2

Honestly, if you'd only put one picture up I'd have said girl for the first but boy for the second. Ha! I'm useless.


----------



## Tanikins

Well you defiantly be right then :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

I am saying girl :) xx


----------



## biscuits104

I know the skull theory means nothing :haha: but I say boy based on that!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Very slight lean boy on the second picture but there's so much leg I wouldn't be surprised either way :)


----------



## cooch

Wow what a difference a week makes. I just posted a pic of my 11+1 and the skull looked the same and I was convinced boy, but your picture has shown that the skull shape can soften. It does look more girly.xx


----------



## Tanikins

Scans on 24th so will update then.

Ive got a nhs scan tomorrow at 15+4, im gonna judge the tech and if they seem nice i may ask if we can tell. I mean its not gonna change much in 3 days surely


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Tanikins said:


> Scans on 24th so will update then.
> 
> Ive got a nhs scan tomorrow at 15+4, im gonna judge the tech and if they seem nice i may ask if we can tell. I mean its not gonna change much in 3 days surely

Definitely ask, all they can say is no. The tech I had at my 12 week scan (although I was nearly 13 weeks) was going to have a guess and a look but he forgot :dohh:


----------



## Tanikins

So scan is today will update asap.

Any last minute quesses


----------



## KatieB

:pink:


----------



## Boo44

:blue:


----------



## Kmx

I guess girl


----------



## Tanikins

BOY 

im actually kinda suprised im not upset. I actually thought id be gutted. My boys :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Boo44

Tanikins said:


> BOY
> 
> im actually kinda suprised im not upset. I actually thought id be gutted. My boys :cloud9:

Gorgeous! I loooove saying 'my boys' :cloud9:

Congratulations xx


----------



## Tanikins

Potty shot 
https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160224_185929_zpslq4biwto.jpg


----------



## KatieB

Boo44 said:


> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> BOY
> 
> im actually kinda suprised im not upset. I actually thought id be gutted. My boys :cloud9:
> 
> Gorgeous! I loooove saying 'my boys' :cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations xxClick to expand...

Me too! 

Congrats! Xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations! Boys are amazing and I'm soo looking forward to my lil boy meeting his baby brother :cloud9: x


----------



## Kmx

Congrats on your boy. I am really Hoping for a girl this time but know if it's a boy it'll be ok and my boy is AMAZING. so funny loving and just the best so I know if I have another one I know what to expect and I will hopefully be happy too!


----------



## winterbabies3

Congratulations!!


----------

